# What have you guys got with your piranhas



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I know loads of you will be keeping other fish with your piranhas, so what have you got?

Personally I have 2 red bellys and a severum, not to mention whats in the non-piranha tanks (but I'm not alowed to talk about them on this all-piranha website)

also what other crazy pets do you have? I bet most of you have something bizzarre!

me? - I have a spotted salamander, an axolotl, and 2 fire belly newts.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Personally I have 2 red bellys and a severum, not to mention whats in the non-piranha tanks (but I'm not alowed to talk about them on this all-piranha website)"

Don't have time for some real pets huh?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i had a pacu in with my p's. then i took him out and put him in with a jack dempsy. jack didnt like pacu


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

The best thing to keep with the P's is a couple white mice but only for a minute!

Just kidding Innes. I think we about beat that into the ground. I keep only reds. I did have a clown knife that lasted about 2 weeks with them. He was 3 times their size. He went after them a bunch of times. They went after him once and that was that.

Why did I thow a clown knife in with reds??? Cuz I'm nuckin futs. Actually, I wanted to see how he would do. That and his tank broke late one night. He did quite well for awhile.

My P's still look at me sometimes like "hey man, got any more of those knifes?" Two of them puked him back up. Must not be as tasty as the feeders! :rockin:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

No playmates for my P's. Well maybe some snails. But that's it!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fishman2 said:


> Don't have time for some real pets huh?


like what?
piranhas?

yes I do! :laugh:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

good to hear, at least now I know you are not alone







:







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah, I just sit on the internet, by my fish tanks and make stupid comments on message boards all day, all week, all year!


----------



## christy2169 (Jan 17, 2003)

i have crawfish with mine. they keep the bottom of the tank clean. to bad when they get bigger my p's eat them.

i have 5 rbp and 1 caribe in a 130 gallon tank and i have 1 caribe in a 55 gallontank.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi! I have a 55 with 2 9" reds.I have had 3 tinfoil barbs in with them from the beginning.The tinfoils are about 7".They get a nipped tail once in a while,but no serious damage in over a year.They add alot of motion to my tank as well.
Later Eric


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

plecos are the only things i've had luck with. even they get smoked eventually.
wes


----------



## dctrpark (Jan 15, 2003)

i've got :

2rbp 6"
1 oscar 4"
1 managuense 4"
1 pleco 4"
1 crayfish 3"

they have been fine for a month now...
but lets see what happens.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Thos are some big reds!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Thos are some big reds!


eh? ???


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

4 red bellies with 2 severum, an icthy-whatever-sucker fish and 2 blue crayfish. All happy campers. Actually, when the Ps go on the attack, the severum join in the swarm. Kinda weird, but I think they think they are P, and the Ps dont know any different









And, I tried a clown knife too. Right after I floated him and let him go, the Ps and severum swarmed him, I barely got him out of the tank in one piece. And he was a good 9" too. He must have looked like a T bone floating around. Pet shop guy was a little puzzled when I returned a mauled knife fish 1 hour after I bought him  Funny thinf is, he thought the knife might eat the smaller of my Ps, not the reverse.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

jabster said:


> 4 red bellies with 2 severum, an icthy-whatever-sucker fish and 2 blue crayfish. All happy campers. Actually, when the Ps go on the attack, the severum join in the swarm. Kinda weird, but I think they think they are P, and the Ps dont know any different
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how big are they?


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

one is 5-6" one is 4-5" and the 2 small ones are ~2". The severum are about 3". Oh, and one nickel sized P in another tank. Tried to add two of them, but the bigger guys ate one, so I seperated the other for now.

I think the reason they get along with the severum so well is because they were in the tank first. The Ps just accepted them as part of their new and better home, rather than a new intruder into their established home.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

As you might have read before I also have a severum and it has been their before I got my piranhas, it is 7" compared to my piranhas 4-5" and he pushes them around, but I get more and more worried about him.
Also I only have 2 piranhas and my tank is quite small 20 - gallons, so I might be giving away my piranhas soon before they get bigger and eat my severum.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I have been experamenting a little with my fish and I have tryed.
1 a oscar. died
2 a red devil. died
3 A pacu. died.
4 A comet (very large like 20") died found him yesterday dead and a head.
So I have now come to beleave what ever I put in the tank is gonna get eaten.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is what I have with my 6 reds (at the moment: it changes from time to time; I wonder why :laugh: )

2 Common Plecos
4 Spotted Talking Catfish
6 Bronze Cories
2 Leopard Cories
3 Schwartzi Cories
3 Emperor Tetras
3 Glowlight Tetras
3 Serpae Tetras
5 Rummy-Nose Tetras
5 Neon Tetras
3 Marble Hatchetfish
(these are all Southamerican fish)

3 Fivebanded Barbs
1 Zebra Barb
2 Kribensis; (male and female







:







: )
(non-Southamerican)

I guess this sounds like asking for a blood bath, but most of these fish live with the reds for at least a couple of months now, and some some of them for as long as 9 months (the pleco's, the Fivebanded barbs).

Why? I have no clue


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn double posts


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

judazzz - its a zebra danio.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"Why? I have no clue" ummmm ready food source? Why devour today what you can eat tommorrow! :







:


----------



## Incubus (Jan 21, 2003)

I have 1 Red with 3 crayfish (crawfish, whatever you call them). It's actually a pretty entertaining combo. The crawfish are very fun to watch and don't bother my P that much either, they seem to get along.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> judazzz - its a zebra danio.


Ok, zebra danio it is *sight*


----------



## bobis187 (Nov 18, 2006)

i had a piranha till he was 7inches mixed with a smaller type of piranha bout 4inch with a exodon 2inch and a little algae eater and in over a year the big piranha ate all except little gray with black bar on sides algae eater . now ive got 3 red bellies 3to 4 inchers with the same algae eater and hes doing fine he eaven dances in front of the reds. in a 75gal.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

dude this is like the oldest thread ive ever seen. please only respond to thread on the first or second page. not the 800th.


----------



## dontom (Sep 3, 2006)

How did he even find this thread. He had to have done some major digging.


----------



## Skribbles (Aug 9, 2006)

9 snails
1 lobster
2 giant Danios


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

this is definally an old ass thread, i have 3 red bellies, 2 red eared sliders and ciclids cohab, ball python, corn snake,breaded dragon, and a sh*t load of ghost shrimp (well not so much they where breeding in my tank with my piranhas before i put the RBs in, now there numbers are slowly getting smaller)


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dude this is like the oldest thread ive ever seen. please only respond to thread on the first or second page. not the 800th.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

holy sh*t is thsi the first god damm thread


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

My peral Danio have lasted a month every one of them.. One just randomly returned from missing for a week haha


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

One 8" pleco for years now.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

One 8" pleco for about 6 mos. now.

3 RBP

2 Cariba


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

with my rbp's...i got some more rbp's


----------



## Bob Oso (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Spilo said:


> with my rbp's...i got some more rbp's


Sorry, did a searc rather than ask the same question for the 100th time. Glad to see no one has touched this topic in a while.


----------

